# cyrtocara moorii



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hi

Malawi Blue Dolphin/Hump-Head Cichlid - Cyrtocara moorii (Haplochromis moori)

has anybody ever kept these before? i think they are stunning, lovely colour

they are quite peaceful towards other fish as Malawi's go anyway, I'm getting 3 females (i think) tomorrow, 

I'll let you no how i get on

if you have kept them before, post your opinions please


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mate,i only have the one fish.what a pain in the arse he or she is.the only reason i still have this fish is cos it makes up for it with its looks.lol

always chasing other fish around the tank,they are a very slow growing fish tho.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> hi mate,i only have the one fish.what a pain in the arse he or she is.the only reason i still have this fish is cos it makes up for it with its looks.lol
> 
> always chasing other fish around the tank,they are a very slow growing fish tho.


wow, i have read that they are peacful, my duboisi are quite hardy so hopefully there shouldn't be to much trouble with these

the colour is fantastic though : victory:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> wow, i have read that they are peacful, my duboisi are quite hardy so hopefully there shouldn't be to much trouble with these
> 
> the colour is fantastic though : victory:


lol,i am sure the duboisi will keep them in line.are you the guy with the young doboisi set up?

you might be lucky and get 3 good fish,i can only go on what mine are like.but it does drive me up the wall some times just chasing fish up and down the tank.it came from my malawi set up i moved all my peacocks and mbunas on but could not part with the moori.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

yes thats me , well i only have one left with spots (smallest) and the rest are looking great with there white/yellow stripe and blue face

its great to watch them all as they are so active, i'll try and get some updated pics for you,


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

shouldn't be a problem. They are usually alright, and your duboisi will run rings round them so don't worry about it.

Restrict the amount of protein in their diet they are prone to the typical malawi bloat


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

beat me to it mike,i was going to say about diet needs.i think dubosi are veggies.:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

mike515 said:


> shouldn't be a problem. They are usually alright, and your duboisi will run rings round them so don't worry about it.
> 
> Restrict the amount of protein in their diet they are prone to the typical malawi bloat


 
yes i've lost a few to the malawi bloat in the past, not my duboisi but others in the past, its a horrible thing to see your fish like that

my fish are on a strict diet of spirulina flakes/sticks and every blue moon a treat of bloodworm, but you need to be careful as duboisi really suffer from bloat with to much meat based foods


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

like i say mate just cos mine is a nutcase dont mean yours will be,its the way you bring them up.lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> like i say mate just cos mine is a nutcase dont mean yours will be,its the way you bring them up.lol


:rotfl: i'll teach them some manners


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Little story about mine. He came into the pet shop as a little fry in with a bunch of neons. We watched him grow, weren't sure what he was (except that he was a cichlid). He was a dull silver colour - not much to look at. One day we put a bunch of RTB sharks in with him and he turned the gorgeous blue and chased them round the tank to the point that a couple of them jumped out! Anyhow since he had been brought up in a fairly low pH I took him home and put him in with my SA Cichlids. He thrived and grew and he was my favourite fish. Then I moved my tank, I caught him up and bagged him with plenty of air. Popped him in a poly box with the others (all individually bagged). 15 mins later I opened the box to return them to the relocated tank and poor Cripin was dead - I actually cried! I loved the little fella.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> like i say mate just cos mine is a nutcase dont mean yours will be,its the way you bring them up.lol


nothing wrong with a spot of tough love every now and then. A slap on the wrist (or fin) and they'll be fine lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Evie said:


> Little story about mine. He came into the pet shop as a little fry in with a bunch of neons. We watched him grow, weren't sure what he was (except that he was a cichlid). He was a dull silver colour - not much to look at. One day we put a bunch of RTB sharks in with him and he turned the gorgeous blue and chased them round the tank to the point that a couple of them jumped out! Anyhow since he had been brought up in a fairly low pH I took him home and put him in with my SA Cichlids. He thrived and grew and he was my favourite fish. Then I moved my tank, I caught him up and bagged him with plenty of air. Popped him in a poly box with the others (all individually bagged). 15 mins later I opened the box to return them to the relocated tank and poor Cripin was dead - I actually cried! I loved the little fella.


 
what a touching story, sorry for your loss

if you want i can name one of my three Cripin?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

I'M GETTING THEM LATER ON TODAY :jump:

i'll try and get some pics for you all later, haven't bought any fish for ages


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure crippin will suit a female - unless you are refering to the wife of dr crippin! I really don't like these fish - but they sold like hotcakes where i worked. Didn't get it at all!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Not sure crippin will suit a female - unless you are refering to the wife of dr crippin! I really don't like these fish - but they sold like hotcakes where i worked. Didn't get it at all!


i think its just the colour or the face features, the few i seen yesterday where lovely and really active,

where do you work mate?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I used to work at the hollybush garden centre. when I was there I think I was the most aquatically educated person there (with regards to the fish and their health- useless with equipment!), just because I was really into them - I was buying fish mags all the time and reading up on stuff all the time. I really want a fish tank!!!! I'd love some small crenicicla *sp* species, pike cichlids are ace!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i really want a bigger tank but i've got no chance, space is a huge issue for me as it is

little tanks are crap, they make you want bigger and better fish all the time, and you get itchy admiring these big beautiful six footers ha ha 

if you really want fish, you might be better of waiting until that space comes free for what you really want, then go nuts, i love setting up tanks and playing around with them.

next house i'm going LARGE!!!! and she no's it, i want everything but my 2up 2down won't allow it :bash:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

to be honest i am not a big fan of malawi cichlids,i did have a nice display but they bored me.so i am in to my s/a c/a cichlids.i am glad that i have kept them tho.

if you have kept malawi and s/a c/a cichlids you will know by what i mean when i say malawi bored me.:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> to be honest i am not a big fan of malawi cichlids,i did have a nice display but they bored me.so i am in to my s/a c/a cichlids.i am glad that i have kept them tho.
> 
> if you have kept malawi and s/a c/a cichlids you will know by what i mean when i say malawi bored me.:2thumb:


do you mean

s/a = south american?

c/a = aint got a clue on this one 

sorry if its a stupid question guys


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> i really want a bigger tank but i've got no chance, space is a huge issue for me as it is
> 
> little tanks are crap, they make you want bigger and better fish all the time, and you get itchy admiring these big beautiful six footers ha ha
> 
> ...


I've only ever had a two foot tank when i was at home. When i was away at college my dad looked after it. I had some wicked huge bleeding heart tetras. They were ace. I really love community tanks! I did however nearly get a little baby green arrowana - he was so cute. Only 199.99 he would have been worth loads if i'd grown him up. Did you know the chinese regard them as good luck?! One business man had one that died. He sold up every last little thing to do with his multi million dollar business (shares and all) and wouldn't start up again until he got himself a new fishy! MAD. Actually, when I was working, I sold two arrwanas to a chinese chap. One was a golden, the other a golden red-tail. He paid me about 1500 in cash - never seen so much!!! He must be the luckiest guy in the midlands!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> do you mean
> 
> s/a = south american?
> 
> ...


dont be silly mate not a silly question at all,your are almost there c/a is central american cichlids.i find the american cichlids are more fun to keep,never a dull moment with them.:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Mujician said:


> I've only ever had a two foot tank when i was at home. When i was away at college my dad looked after it. I had some wicked huge bleeding heart tetras. They were ace. I really love community tanks! I did however nearly get a little baby green arrowana - he was so cute. Only 199.99 he would have been worth loads if i'd grown him up. Did you know the chinese regard them as good luck?! One business man had one that died. He sold up every last little thing to do with his multi million dollar business (shares and all) and wouldn't start up again until he got himself a new fishy! MAD. Actually, when I was working, I sold two arrwanas to a chinese chap. One was a golden, the other a golden red-tail. He paid me about 1500 in cash - never seen so much!!! He must be the luckiest guy in the midlands!


arrowana are lovely fish but pricey and tank busters, think i read somewhere that a silver/special arrowana of some kind once sold for over 200 thousand, wow!!!!



bullet tooth t0ny said:


> dont be silly mate not a silly question at all,your are almost there c/a is central american cichlids.i find the american cichlids are more fun to keep,never a dull moment with them.:2thumb:


thought it was either coastal or central, just words beginning with C ha ha, i've kept a few in the past but nothing amazing, i went through a phase of green severems, gold severums, then convicts, (not at the same time) i would actually go back to them aswell, a full size severum is lovely.
what type of chichlids have you got?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

oh totally forgot, they are in the tank WooHoo :jump:

the duboisi are going nuts and they look a little stressed but its only been about 10 minutes


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The asian arrowanas aren't as big as the silvers. Green arrowanas are asian. There are loads of different familly groups and species, and then breeds/morphs of those species. The ultimate in my eyes being a black arrowana. I want to get a house with a basement and just turn that into a fish tank. A few people have done it - need to speak to them!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Mujician said:


> The asian arrowanas aren't as big as the silvers. Green arrowanas are asian. There are loads of different familly groups and species, and then breeds/morphs of those species. The ultimate in my eyes being a black arrowana. I want to get a house with a basement and just turn that into a fish tank. A few people have done it - need to speak to them!


sounds like a plan!!!

don't you love it when a plan comes together ha ha


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

here we go.
oscar
severums 1x very large gold 1x med gold 1x green
rainbow cichlds
salvni
small gt
blue acra
4x parrots
choc cichlid

2x frontosa
1x moori
1x mbuna

4x angel fish
key holes

got loads more mate.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> here we go.
> oscar
> severums 1x very large gold 1x med gold 1x green
> rainbow cichlds
> ...


 
nice one, just done a quick scan of your threads and your frontosa is a beut, really nice, and your severums NICE


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> nice one, just done a quick scan of your threads and your frontosa is a beut, really nice, and your severums NICE


thanks mate,them pic are well old now.got to update them and post them.the severum is a right lump,i would say bigger than my hand.the frontosa is much bigger and has a large hump on his head.

i have had the severum for many years,not sure how long i will have him for now.getting an old boy now,i can hand feed him and the frontosa.:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> thanks mate,them pic are well old now.got to update them and post them.the severum is a right lump,i would say bigger than my hand.the frontosa is much bigger and has a large hump on his head.
> 
> i have had the severum for many years,not sure how long i will have him for now.getting an old boy now,i can hand feed him and the frontosa.:2thumb:


quality,

Oscars get like that, they become tame and like a dog waiting for a sweet, 

can i ask 

what was the first fish you ever owned and what tank?

mine was a crap "fish are fun" tank which i got for £10 of a mate lasted about 1 month, took about 2 large teaspoons of water to fill it and i had platys, guppy's, 1 plec

the plec grew huge, the platys and guppy's had fry, so i ended up with loads of each, so upgraded for a big community tank, I've upgraded tanks loads since then ha ha.

if i mention a few more gallons to her, my life won't be worth :censor: !!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Jeealous - I love fronts. I'd love a huge tank for a tanganikan biotype. Plenty of little nooks and crannies for the shell dwellers, and a huge swimming space for the fronts - that would be amazing!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

my oscar is funny,he is only young and has jumped out of the tank twice now at feeding time.i have called him dangerous brian the oscar funny little chap.

my first tank was 120 liter,my first fish was a gibb pleco and i still have that fish now.my first cichlid was a oscar only just lost him a mouth back.
he was a nice fish manson the oscar.:2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Jeealous - I love fronts. I'd love a huge tank for a tanganikan biotype. Plenty of little nooks and crannies for the shell dwellers, and a huge swimming space for the fronts - that would be amazing!


frons are nice one of my favs,plus they are not hard to look after.:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i found this picture years ago on "ratemyfishtank.com" and loved it ever since 










amazing


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen some huge frontosas in a tank once - about the same size as oscars usually are in shops (large oscars) they were gorgeous - had a really bluey tinge to them


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

hi used to be into fish in a big way, had 10 tanks going at one time bred alot of fish mainlt malawi and tanganyika.







[/quote] i cant remember my photobucket password so ive copied my own thread, look right for more pics, hope its worked ok


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> dont be silly mate not a silly question at all,your are almost there c/a is central american cichlids.i find the american cichlids are more fun to keep,never a dull moment with them.:2thumb:


 
and thats why your a proper cichlid nut lol

C/A and S/A all the way



only african cichlid that is acceptable is the Frontosa lol. But still only Zaires, blue or purple not fussed


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

malawi cichlids dont seem to have any character to me,they are just like machines.i got 10 peacocks and they was all the same in character you could not tell them apart.lol


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> and thats why your a proper cichlid nut lol
> 
> C/A and S/A all the way
> 
> ...


cichlid nut and cricket nut thats me.:lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

lovely pictures matey, its weird because you never see the same set-up twice with fish

noticed in your last couple of pics you have smallish/large stones as substrate, would you say they are better than sand for malawis, in your opinion


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> cichlid nut and *cricket *nut thats me.:lol2:


 
oh god........not even a sport mate


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> oh god........not even a sport mate


pmsl funny your not the only one to tell me that.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> pmsl funny your not the only one to tell me that.


i just imagine boxers taking there gloves off in round 6 for a cup of tea having a chat then carrying on......


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> i just imagine boxers taking there gloves off in round 6 for a cup of tea having a chat then carrying on......


been in that sport for a bit mate,didnt get a cup off tea.lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

so have i,

never really got the hole cricket thing


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> lovely pictures matey, its weird because you never see the same set-up twice with fish
> 
> noticed in your last couple of pics you have smallish/large stones as substrate, would you say they are better than sand for malawis, in your opinion[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> so have i,
> 
> never really got the hole cricket thing


did you not see the cricket today,how are the fish doing?:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

btt, didn't know you were a cricket nut. I am as well lol. Must be a cricket/cichlid connection


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> did you not see the cricket today,how are the fish doing?:2thumb:


they are great mate, sticking together which is nice, got a few small nips but seem ok now, all eaton so fingers crossed



mike515 said:


> btt, didn't know you were a cricket nut. I am as well lol. Must be a cricket/cichlid connection


s/a or c/a connection not malawi connection

see what i did there ha ha


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> btt, didn't know you were a cricket nut. I am as well lol. Must be a cricket/cichlid connection


i am mate,not to happy with todays play tho.did someone say malawi.lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

definately not malawi


----------



## GECKO62 (Jun 12, 2008)

We got 3 and they very peaceful ,if anything they get bullied by my other haps we had 6 to start with but we sold three of them to free up space in my tank .They are subtract feeders will follow other fish that feed of the floor and sieved up whats churded up from them .


----------

